# My Brother's Brazilian Ride



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

This is called "GOL" =p

I have a sentra, but don't have money to do something cool... yet...


----------



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

it looks like the sidewall is cracked or cut on the last picture, might wanna fix that.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ werd!

i like it! that paint looks just like mine.........minus any orange peal lol.


----------



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

Dustin said:


> it looks like the sidewall is cracked or cut on the last picture, might wanna fix that.


yes.. 
2 tyres is fucked off =[

--
this collor is called by "Flash Red" =p


----------



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

i little more of brazil...

friend's car


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

so your brother got the wheels off the golf when the guy with the golf got new wheels right?


----------



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

Dustin said:


> so your brother got the wheels off the golf when the guy with the golf got new wheels right?


hehehe... 
Actualy, my brother and the guy of the Green Vectra have the same wheels type =p
My borther just painted black and removed some details..


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

nice 164 and Vectra :thumbup:


----------

